# The right Oil for EFA...



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey Everyone...
I could Never figure this one out... Help/Feedback appreciated... 
Is giving a dog Salmon Oil (from GNC) Like a health food store..
Salmon Oil for people okay to give Chihuahua's????
Salmon oil is salmon oil, Right???

I've heard dogs can't break down Flaxseed Oil properly.
So I lean toward Salmon Oil, I'm just Not sure if the kind I
get at Health food store (GNC) is Okay... and does it have
a decent balance of the two. (3&6).. hmmm...
Blessings....


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

A lot of us use either Grizzly Salmon Oil for Pets or Iceland Pure. Yes you can use the human grade. You have to be careful as a lot of times they have ingredients in them dogs don't tolerate well like soy

This explains about them more:
omega_fatty_acids

Here is the recommended dose:
Recommended dosage is 1000 mg fish oil (containing 300 mg combined EPA/DHA) per 30 pounds (14 kg) of body weight. Maximum dosage for dogs with health problems would be 1000 mg fish oil (300 mg EPA/DHA) per 10 pounds (4.5 kg) of body weight. You can also use sardines in place of fish oil supplements; one small sardine supplies over 100 mg EPA/DHA.


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Okay... Thanks....
I have used the "Wild Alaska Salmon Oil for dogs" but I really do not
like useing it. It's pretty nastey stuff.
Where do you buy the Grizzley Salmon/or Iceland Pure???
Blessings.


----------

